# Furniture advice please?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We live in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area and need to buy beds & (leather) 3 piece suite etc and want if we can to buy fairly good quality. 

Can anyone recommend the best area/shops etc please?


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

If it still exists and not too far away but well hidden Mik Moveis in Cabaços just off the 110 has 3 stories of furniture. Street view 39.804440, -8.346965 to see the entrance


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

How about Coimbra area?

Cabaços is more than 2 hours away from me & I'd have thought they'd be reluctant to deliver that far?


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, When I lived in Vinhos it was about 20 mins to but, hay, the roads may have changed.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

According to Google maps, Cabaços is past Porto or is that a different Cabaços?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you go to Coimbra on the N1 enormous furniture shop on main road directly after one of the roundabouts on left at Condeixa, continue on another very large furniture shop about 3 kms before Coimbra on left, both sell an extremely large range at all price points well medium upwards.
Exit Coimbra on the N17 another large furniture shop in 1st village after Mondego, many in Coimbra itself but you need to know your way around, also in Mirando de Covo there are 3 excellent furniture shops also Lousa and Vila Nova de Poiares


----------



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

Cabacos is on the N110 towards Tomar. About 20-30 min from you the shop is in the village center
Also along the same road N110 there is a shop in Pereiro about 10kfrom tomar


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

uniontomo said:


> Cabacos is on the N110 towards Tomar. About 20-30 min from you the shop is in the village center
> Also along the same road N110 there is a shop in Pereiro about 10kfrom tomar


OK thanks..... I must have been looking at the wrong on then!

Good job I double checked! lol


----------

